# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Nano do Rinaldo Fontenele em 2005.

## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá pessoal, cansado de ver tantas fotos maravilhosas, ver aquas maravilhosos, comentários e outras coisas mais, resolvi me dar um presente e montar um nano de ~ 60 L a partir de fevereiro de 2005 enquanto não compro minha casa nova.   :Vitoria:  
Como não tenho nenhuma experiência no assunto (nano) estou colocando este tópico para pedir auxílio aos amigos no desenvolvimento deste projeto. 
O aqua terá as seguintes dimensões: 60 x 35 x 30 (C x A x L). 

Tenho uma primeira dúvida a ser lançada: Sump, é necessário para nanos.....qual o tamanho do sump que devo montar??? 

Conforme eu for adquirindo os materiais restantes, vou lançar minhas dúvidas......... 
Desde já agradeço a ajuda de todos!

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Tenho uma primeira dúvida a ser lançada: Sump, é necessário para nanos.....qual o tamanho do sump que devo montar??? 
> Desde já agradeço a ajuda de todos!


Essa pergunta é um pouco dificil de responder... se preferires não ter visivel equipamentos como Escumador, Termostato,etc, então é melhor utilizares SUMP. Outra das vantagens da sua utilização é aumentar-te a litragem do sistema.
Por outro lado se nao te importares com os equipamentos estarem visives, entao nao montes nenhuma SUMP.

Tenho um Nano com as mesmas dimensoes que o que pretendes montar e não tenho SUMP   :Admirado:  

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Uma das maiores vantagens será mesmo essa (além de outras igualmente óbvias..)... o espaço!!!
Um Nano já por definição é "apertado" .. se ainda tiver que levar com aquecedor, escumador, powerheads, etc....
..mas claro...se não houver alternativas...

Ideal era um Nano de 60L com uma sump de 200L !!!   :Coradoeolhos: 

Boa sorte para o projecto....
Ricardo

PS: Programação prévia e estudo antecipado nunca é demais!!!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Alem do ja mencionado o problema com os nanos e que esta sujeito a fluctuacoes drasticas por causa do pequeno volume de agua, so e preciso ter cuidado especialmente com evaporacao e temperatura.

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> ...o problema com os nanos e que esta sujeito a fluctuacoes drasticas por causa do pequeno volume de agua, so e preciso ter cuidado especialmente com evaporacao e temperatura.


Isto é verdade!!!   :Whistle:  
Mas o problema resolve-se com a dedidacação que se dá ao aqua... no principio lembro-me que foi um pouco dificil, mas agora 15 minutos diarios sao suficientes.

Cumps
Hugo Santos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

O nosso amigo Rinaldo não é nenhum aprendiz, embora o queira dar a entender :SbSourire:  . Ele certamente está consciente dos problemas e dificuldades inerentes á montagem e manutenção de um nano. Estou certo que é apenas para ouvir as nossas opiniões que ele lançou o tópico. No entanto aqui vai tambem a minha opinião.

O controlo da salinidade e da temperatura, são importantissimos num aquario, seja ele qual fôr, grande ou prequeno. Pessoalmente dava grande atenção a estes dois factores e penso que apenas os conseguiria resolver em primeiro lugar com um SAPRA (sistema automático para reposição de água) e em segundo lugar com uma boa SUMP. Considero a SUMP importantissima nestes casos, quer pelo aumento do volume de agua, quer pela desocupação do tanque principal dos vários equipamentos. Considero ainda imprescindivel o uso de um bom escumador. Quanto aos peixes....muito poucos é claro, um casalinho de palhaços e uns camarões certamente que vão chegar. Trocas de agua....muitas...e em quantidades muito pequenas, eu recomendaria 1 litro por dia. 

Enfim...são opiniões.

Um abraço intercontinental amigo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas Rinaldo,

Considerando a sua experiência e que este é um aquário de transição até se mudar para a casa nova (sei bem o que isso é, eu tenho que aguentar o meu mais 1 a 2 anos....), acho que o verdadeiro desafio é montar um nano...sem sump.
Se você quisesse ter mais volume de água, provavelmente conseguia montar um aqua um pouquinho maior (ou estou errado ?).
Por isso, acho que o que será mais aliciante sem a sump.
É claro que a estabilização é um pouco mais difícil, porque num nano tudo tem influência - um pequeno problema em 600 lts de volume é um enorme problema em 60... Mas um aquariofilista experiente procura sempre o desafio.
Respondendo - com todo o gosto - à sua questão, atrevo-me a sugerir o seguinte:

Material:
- luminária: PC´s ou HQI 70W - dependendo do que queira ter;
- escumador exterior (para os 1ºs 6 meses)
 - um termostato (ou aquecedor, não seu como se diz por aí), se calhar, dependendo de onde V. mora, se calhar nem precisa.

Filtragem biológica:
- 5-7 cm de areia (não se poderá chamar mesmo DSB, mas com 35 cm de altura do aqua, se colocar 12 para a DSB, sobra pouco..);
- 15 kg de RV;
-  macroalga (p. ex. Caulerpa prolifera ou racemosa)

Manutenção:
- Kalkwasser - 1lts diário
- trocas de água - 5 lts semanais

População

de trabalho:
- 15 nassarius, 2 turbos, 5 hermitas, 3 ofiurus
- 1 Lysmata amboinensis/debelius + 2 Lysmata seticaudata/wurdemanni

de "gosto": 
- 3 "peixinhos"  (p. ex., 2 amphiprion percula e 1 cardinal de bangai), ainda que ainda que neste campo... o gosto é tudo
- corais, a ver.

Abraços
João M Monteiro

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá amigos intercontinentais,
Gostaria de agradecer a todos os amigos pelas sugestões e gostaria também de colocar algumas observações:

Ao amigo Hugo Santos: Realmente o uso de sump tem enormes vantágens, principalmente estéticas......eu vou usar sump sim.......  :Pracima:  

Ao amigo Ricardo Lacerda: Realmente um sump de 200 L seria ideal, mais acho que vou usar o meu sump antigo de 144 L.......  :Coradoeolhos:  

Ao amigo Roberto Pacheco: Sim, conheço estes problemas e você está com a mais pura razão.  :SbBravo:  

Ao grande amigo Julio "Corinthiano" Macieira: Não faça isso comigo, tenho um pouquinho só de experiência, assim você me deixa com vergonha   :SbSmileyBisous:   :SbSmileyBisous:   :SbSmileyBisous:  .......Na questão das trocas parciais, acho que trocas de 5 L por semana é o ideal......

E enfim ao amigo João M. Monteiro: Valeu pelas dicas, realmente o substrato não será considarado DSB, mais acho que eu vou montar um refúgio com o substrato maior e então essa parte será compensada.....

Grande abraço a todos....

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas amigos, 

Desejo a todos um ótimo ano novo e tudo de bom!

Nesta sexta feira estarei recebendo o meu aqua e ele terá as seguintes dimensões: 60 (c) x 50 (a) x 40 (l) ou seja 120 L brutos.
Tenho já um sump para colocar meu skimmer. Outros materiais serão comprados ao longo dos meses.
E aqui colocarei as fotos da evolução do meu aqua assim que tiver novidades.

Estou muito feliz!!!!!!  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Força nisso... e venham as fotos   :SbOk3:  

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Muito obrigado Hugo.....
Pode deixar que virão muitas fotos.....

cumprimentos,

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Conforme prometido, aqui já estão as primeiras fotos de meu aquário novo (nano), por enquanto o vidro e algumas coisinhas.
Assim que tiver mais coisas, mandarei mais fotos.

Veja neste link: http://inforeef.plugin.com.br/album.php?user_id=50

Abraço a todos.  :SbPoisson6:   :SbPoisson6:   :SbPoisson6:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Pessoal, tenho uma duvida!
Tenho dois ventiladores de fonte de microcomputador de 8 x 8 cm, 12 volts; pergunta: Qual a quantidade destes ventiladores que eu devo usar para manter a temperatura no meu aqua?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, Rinaldo

Isso é que é cumprir prazos. Você tinha dito Fevereiro de 2005 e... cá estamos.
Estive a ver as suas fotos e fiquei com duas dúvidas:
1- o seu aqua não vai ser furado ? Vai usar caixa de overflow para a (o) sump ?
2- Que marca é aquele gira-gira ?

Quanto à sua questão sobre as ventoinhas, vai depender muito da luminária que utilizar (que tipo vai usar e a que distância da água ?)  e do calor, quer de S Paulo, quer do local onde vai estar o aqua. Mas é capaz de precisar das 2...

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Pessoal, tenho uma duvida!
> Tenho dois ventiladores de fonte de microcomputador de 8 x 8 cm, 12 volts; pergunta: Qual a quantidade destes ventiladores que eu devo usar para manter a temperatura no meu aqua?



Boas Rinaldo eu tenho o meu aquario muito perto de uma saida de calor e no sotão. Agora no Inverno uma ventoinha dessas que referiste tem sido suficiente para ter a água a 26º.
O aquário tem 300 litros e de iluminaçao tem 3 hqi´s de 150 W a 15 cm da agua +-
Dois serão suficientes para todo o ano. Caso comproves que não é suficiente em vez de ventoinhas 8x8 colocas 1 12x12  :Wink:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas,
João e Gil Miguel, obrigado pela resposta!  :Pracima:  
Aquele gira-gira é da NY do Brasil, um fabricante brasileiro. O custo deste equipamento é de aproximados R$ 168,02 ou seja 50,00 euros.

Respondendo as perguntas:
Realmente farei um furo para a saída da água que irá para o sump.
Tenho duas bombas MAGDRIVE de 2800 L/h outra 1980 L/h. Uma será para o escumador e a outra para o retorno.

Aqui em São Paulo nesta época é quente e eu tenho receio de que estas ventuinhas não darão conta. A configuração das lampadas será 2 actínicas e uma HQI 10000K 150 W.

----------


## Nuno Mendes

Oi

Quanto a esse assunto (usar sump ou não???)´, devido aos problemas já apontados (mudanças de salinidade e temperatura, e não só!!!) fico sempre preocupado com essas alterações quando vou de férias no meu aquário que tem 200L e pouco,  então se tivesse um de 60L:::  :Whistle:  Uma das maneiras de solucionar isso é de facto com o tal repositor automático, de preferência acoplado a qualquer tipo de reactor de kalkwasser.

Devido a todos estes eventuais problemas, sou da opinião que quem tem espaço, se puder, use 1 sump o maior possível!!! mais de 100L não faz mal nenhum!

Quando disseram que se o Rinaldo quisesse tanro volume de água montava 1 aqua maior acho que s esqueceram das vantagens de 1 nano:baixo custo e o aqua fica "cheio" mais rapidamente.




> realmente o substrato não será considarado DSB, mais acho que eu vou montar um refúgio com o substrato maior e então essa parte será compensada.....


Concordo plenamente com este aspecto. No aqua principal podes mesmo colocar apenas 2 ou 3 cm de areia (apenas a necessária por motivos estéticos) e então (já que usas sump/refúgio) podes colocar 1 DSB mesmo DEAP no refúgio.

Eu vou fazer isto no próximo aqua que montar  :SbSourire:  

Pelo menos esta é a minha opinião...

Cmpts

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá Pessoal, depois de algum tempo arrecadando $$$, consegui por em prática a montágem do meu nano novamente.
Para já, mostro as fotos mais recentes do novo arrnque.
Estou empolgadíssimo......e vamos em frente.....  :SbSourire:   :SbEndormi2:   :SbEndormi2:   :SbEndormi2:  










 :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Boas
Estou certo que todos iremos acompanhar de perto a montagem do teu Nano, por isso vai colocando fotos para o pessoal ver a evolução   :SbOk3:  
Uma pequena questão... estas a pensar em colocar algum mecanismo de protecção naquele tubo que vai para a sump??? É porque senão corres o risco do tubo entupir por algum peixe mais destraido ou outra coisa que por ali passe.

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Hugo, tenho planos sim de colocar uma pequena peça de acrílico para não passar nanhum animal. 
Mais se eu deixar ele do mesmo jeito, o animal irá parar no sump que eu estou montando hoje.

Obrigado pela atenção e opinião.  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Obs.: Estou muito feliz por estar montando meu nano......  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

as passagens para o sump sao lixadas.a minha ainda nao arranjei um bom metudo para a tapar pois um camarao k eu tenho todos os dias tenho k o meter no aqua adora o sump malandro ja sabe o caminho e tudo,ja tentei varias maneiras mas o nivel da  agua do aqua depois começa a subir.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Pessoal, estou com um pouco de atraso nas postagens das fotos então, vou coloca-las em partes.

As primeiras fotos são da chegada de meu móvel e as adaptações como colocação de ventoínhas e controle de temperatura e também a montágem de meu sump. 

Então vamos as fotos:







 :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Mais fotos com o avanço da montagem.......  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  














 :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Mais fotos........
















 :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Para que é a liquidificadora??? Não me diga que vamos ter batido de coral?!?!?!   :SbClown:  

Abraço

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Ricardo, a liquidificadora é uma idéia maluca minha de montar um reactor de Nielsen.
Esta liquidificadora era a pilha e então fiz uma modificação (adaptação) para rede elétrica.
As hélices são de polietilêno e as engrenagens também são feitas de polietilêno.
A minha idéia será adquirir um tubo de acrílico afim de adapta-lo ao copo da liquidificadora e a hélice ficar bem distânte da saída de água. Tudo isso será controlado por um timer para somente o funcionamento noturno.

Gostei de tua observação Ricardo!!!!!

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Bom pessoal, estou entrando na fase final de instalações, a última será a elétrica ( a mais fácil para mim).
logo mais eu enviarei mais fotos para vocês opinarem.

Cumprimentos a todos!

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Bom, estou chegando ao final da montagem. Semana que vem estarei encomendando a água e a areia viva para colocar no aquario.
Estarei disponibilizando todas as fotos do término da montagem que, ao meu ver, ficou legal.
Gostaria que todos os companheiros de fórum opinassem em relação a montagem.
Podem todos serem sinceros ok.

Cumprimentos a todos!  :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá pessoal, aqui estão as novas fotos da parte final do meu projeto.
Actualmente já está terminado mas nestas fotos só não foram tiradas as fotos dos gira-giras que eu coloquei nas duas saídas do squid (vejam os encanamentos....
















Bom pessoal, estou muito feliz pois depois de 5 longos anos de sofrimento eu irei realizar meu sonho de ter um novo aqua, mesmo que seja um nano (130 L aproximadamente) mais este aqua vai ser o melhor e bem mais cuidado.....é um presente de aniversário que eu irei me dar no próximo dia 29.......  :KnTrinquer:   :KnTrinquer:   :KnTrinquer:   :KnTrinquer:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não vejo a hora de ver esse aquario com algas  :SbSourire:  

Com todos esses preparativos e concelhos (do padrinho Miozzo) isso não pode falhar.

Parabens companheiro. Agua nisso  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## João Magano

Oi Rinaldo,

Só falta botar agua no tacho   :SbOk3:  

Escreveste no dia 1 de Junho ...



> ... estou chegando ao final da montagem. Semana que vem estarei encomendando a água e a areia viva para colocar no aquario.


Encomendar água ? Que queres dizer com isso ?

Abraço,

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Oi João, encomendar aqui no Brasil significa programar a vinda de alguma coisa que não está disponivel no momento na loja. Por exemplo, eu vou a loja e procuro um escumador; o lojista não tem no momento, então eu peço para que ele programe com seu fornecedor para que assim que chegue na loja ele me avise para pegar.
Isso significa encomendar!  :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:

----------


## João Magano

Em Portugal "encomendar" quer dizer o mesmo   :Vitoria:  
Só fiquei curioso com o encomendar agua, pelo msn já percebi que vives longe do mar e vais encomendar agua natural   :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente trabalho Rinaldo !
Posso ver que tens boa habilidade em DIY, estou inquieto de ver o aquario cheio  :SbSourire:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Pois, isso é verdade. aqui no Brasil somente lojas de grande porte vendem água natural.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá pessoal, aqui estão fotos saindo do forno....actualizadas.

























Enfim terminei a montagem dos equipamentos, apenas faltando a montagem da HQI que nos primeiros meses não irei utilizar (ciclagem do nitrogênio).

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Pois bem, enfim já tem água no aquario, estou muito feliz pois agora falta pouco para eu colocar vida no meu aqua.
Na quinta feira eu coloquei a água, estou utilizando Plenum e o substrato é halimeda. Preciso comprar algumas rochas para começar a criar bacterias e alguns snais e mini pagurus.
Acho que hoje eu farei isso.
Logo mais vou postar fotos do aqua em funcionamento.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiro

Me diz uma coisa. O Miozzo recomendou que fizesses um "plenum" no aqua ? ou é mesmo opção tua?

Achas mesmo que beneficia a desnitrificação?

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Julio, Todos os aquas que o Miozzo monta ele utiliza Plenum pois tem algumas vantagens tais como a zona acida (plenum) auxilia na reposicao de Ca++ na agua.
Ele me recomendou a fazer com plenum......

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Ricardo.

Uma questão...

A entrada da circulação da agua para dentro do aquario devido à pressão e à queda, e por se encontrar fora do aquario não irá provocar muitas bolhas?

----------


## João Magano

Vitor,

não sou o Rinaldo (não Ricardo) e ele é que saberá responder correctamente.

Hesitei um bom bocado antes de responder, porque não estou certo de ter entendido a tua questão, mas não estou a ver o problema que apontas, as entradas de agua no aquario vão estar submersas, estão abaixo da saida de agua para a sump (cano posicionado centralmente, que tem a boca virada para cima). A agua desce até a sump, e depois sobe por acção da bomba de retorno, bifurca no squid e em cada saida tem os tais gira-giras usados no Brazil. Estás a referir-te a potencia da bomba de retorno (2000 l/h) ? com o squid, os gira-giras e os angulos rectos que a agua tem que vencer não me parece demais.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?.......

Eu penso que dirigi a perguntei ao Ricardo (Rinaldo).

OK, já percebi, as saidas vão ligar a 2 cabeças...

----------


## João Magano

> !?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?.......
> 
> Eu penso que dirigi a perguntei ao Ricardo (Rinaldo).


Agora eu é que não percebi a quem se destina a pergunta, mas não me parece importante, como está no forum resolvi responder.




> OK, já percebi, as saidas vão ligar a 2 cabeças...


Não vão não, a agua vem da sump impulsionada por uma bomba de retorno, passa no squid, e dirige-se alternadamente para cada um dos lados, cada lado tem um gira-gira cujo objectivo é fazer o tubo por onde sai a agua rodar de modo a que a agua entre no aquario fazendo um varrimento de um lado para o outro. As caixas pretas que se veem nas extremidades no topo do aquario são os gira-giras.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Pois é João não tinha reparado, a foto tb está um pouco escura.

Pensava que fossem bombas... afinal são gira-giras....

Agora tudo faz mais sentido.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá, realmente é o que acontece. O nosso amigo João comentou correctamente.
A bomba de retorno é uma Magdrive 5 mais ou menos 2000 L/h e eu acredito que dará conta do recado. Caso contrário, irei utilizar uma Quite one de 3000 L/h, mais acho que não será necessário.

Ontem à noite eu introduzi cerca de 1,5 Kg de rochas vivas e alguns mini pagurus, mais tarde eu irei colocar as fotos aqui no forum.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Pessoal, saindo da máquina digital para o fórum....aqui estão as primeiras fotos do meu aqua......ufa, já era tampo.......  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk5:   :SbOk5:   :SbOk5:  






























Primeiro parâmetro efetuado foi a densidade que está a 1022.

Espero que vocês façam criticas a respeito do meu aqua, serão muito bem vindas......  :SbOk3:

----------


## Didos Farm

Vai no bom caminho, FORÇA!!!

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

> Vai no bom caminho, FORÇA!!!


Muito obrigado!!!!!

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá pessoal, vai aqui algumas fotos de meus animais......LOL

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Opiniões, serão bem vindas!!!!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Rinaldo, Rinaldo


Temos de ver uma foto geral do aquario  :SbLangue7:  



Essa acropora é linnnnnda.  :SbLangue23:  

Sabes o nome da espécie dessa acropora?

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá Julio e todos os amigos que adquiri ao longo de 2 anos de fórum, desejo a todos nossos patrícios um feliz natal cheio de paz alegrias e muitos "bichinhos" novos em nossos aquarios.
Que DEUS esteja sempre ao nosso lado!

Bom, tenho novas fotos do meu aquario mais somente irei postar no site na quarta - feira. (preciso editar para diminuir o tamanho do arquivo)

Mais já coloquei no site INFOREEF e colocarei aqui o link......

http://inforeef.plugin.com.br/viewto...0e64bafa#21293

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Para já as fotos atualizadas do meu aqua.

Espero que gostem!!!

 
















Boas Festas ao companheiros!!!!  :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Após 1 ano e meio de montagem estou a mostrar aos companheiros a actualização de meu aquario.
Gostava de que os companheiros dessem opiniões sobre ele e de como estão os corais..... :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  



Vista geral!



Cá no Brasil chamamos de plate green (está fechada pois eu mexi)....



Não sei exatamente o nome desta acrópora....informem...



Trumpet bicolor.



Esta acrópora é muito resistente, aguentou muito bem os problemas que eu tive com os corais..Qual o nome???



Procurei o nome desta em vários locais, mas não encontrei.....Qual será??



A verde é uma psamócora, o trumpet e uma acrópora....



Uma Turbinária.....Linda por sinal!



Uma Duncanopsâmia Axifuga....está a crescer!


Espero que tenham gostado..... :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Trumpet bicolor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A verde é uma psamócora, o trumpet e uma acrópora....


Olá Rinaldo

Fiz uma pesquisa por trumpet e olha o que achei


Eu chamaria a este coral uma Caulastrea furcata

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

> Procurei o nome desta em vários locais, mas não encontrei.....Qual será??[/IMG]


Boas Rinaldo
Eu acho que se trata do esqueleto de uma Porites sp.
Quanto ao nome da acropora, com essa foto acho que não dá para ver bem mas parece ser uma _Acropora foiávida sp_  :yb624: 
Abraço
Cump.

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Procurei o nome desta em vários locais, mas não encontrei.....Qual será??
> 
> 
> 
> Uma Duncanopsâmia Axifuga....está a crescer!


Oi Rinaldo

A primeira imagem é de uma Porites lobata como podes ver aqui http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=6468

Esse segundo coral nunca tinha visto e é bem giro......!!!  :SbOk:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Vasco, este coral tem uma historia muito legal.....
Ela foi introduzida aquai no Brasil pelo companheiro Julian Sprung e pelas informações, ela é originaria da Austrália. Ela é muito resistente!

Pedro, com certeza posso dizer-te que não é só esqueleto, eu havia mexido em meu aquario a tarde inteira e por isso ela estava com os pólipos fechados.
Logo após eu terminar a mexida, eu dei comida para eles....zooplan e phytoplan, os pólipos estão todos fora agora.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Juca, só agora eu ví a imagem do trumpet que colocaste.

Me parece que este é uma Caulastrea Dourata.....LOL

----------

